# Gildenerweiterung



## Koptary (1. November 2006)

Wir, die Gilde Warblade, möchten uns von bisher 81 Membern auf ca. 150 Membern vergrößern.
Ziele sind:
PVP aller Art
PVE = Düsterbruch, Stratholme, Scholomance, Zul Gurub, AQ20, Molten Core, Onyxia uvm.

Zur Zeit befinden sich die Lv der Member zwischen Lv 10 und Lv 60.
Jeder ist herzlichst willkommen.

Server: Anetheron

MfG Tommes(Koptary/Cayanok) & Fred(Akai/Beaca)


----------

